# Food Choices, Church Choices and Their Effect On Your Body



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 9, 2010)

....their effect on your body.

Does it really matter what you feed yourself spiritually ?

Excerpt:


> Over at TheologicallyCorrect dot Com, I've been threatening, gathering, pondering and chunk writing portions of a new series (which, at this rate, will end up as a book) on reasons to leave your current 'not-heretical-but-not-really-deep-theologically' church for one that is. My friends and my own life experiences are continually giving me new source material to write and use as illustrations.
> 
> 
> So you're at a church that doesn't teach anything overtly heretical, but the sermons are rather 'light' in doctrinal content. The preacher may be content with giving you practical (supposedly) sermons week to week which seem to be 'how to' more than anything else. All well and fine. We do need to know 'how to' from time to time. But you find yourself a bit 'critical' of the sermon week to week - “not enough meat!” So you supplement your church's sermons with podcasts from people you consider 'meatier' – MacArthur, Sproul, Piper, or any number of lesser known but solid biblical and exegetical pastors.
> ...


 

Keep reading here:
Theologically Correct dot Com :: LIVE Your Theology. » Blog Archive » Food Choices, Church Choices and Their Effect on Your Body

or here:
Life | Doctrine | Music. » Blog Archive » Food Choices, Church Choices and Their Effect On Your Body

*Side note for PBers*: Especially for NEW reformed folk, this may be a good illustration for you to use with your friends who wonder "Why did you leave our church ?" or "What's wrong with the preaching here ?"


----------

